# 2 new stones



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
Just finally got some new shots of my latest tombstones. This year I've been trying to make smaller stones I can fit into tight spaces in my cemetary since I'm beginning to run out of room. 








The spooky face is from a busted toy.









They are 2" blue foam (I found in my basement) engraved with a dremel/router. I cut the cracks with an antique letter opener. hehe
8)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job kevin


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I love the 2nd one with all the cracks, I need to do more cracks in my older ones.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice Kevin!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I like those, Did you sculpt the head on the top one?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I also really like the distressing on the second stone, both are very nice. Hope to see them on T.V.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Kevin,

As usual great work.

How did you make the face on the 1st one?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

The spooky face is from a busted toy. Cursed Coffin.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very very nice. great paint job


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really like the cracks...terrific!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Agreed. The cracks are awesome. It takes talent to get them right...I know, because mine stink! You're a real artiste!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

wow.. nice job kevin242! those stones are cool! (thumbs up)


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

very nice indeed I might have to try to do some like that. I have a sheet of the blue foam in my garage.

rivrat


----------

